

What rss feeds do you subscribe to? - johnsocs


======
ScottWhigham
It's a neat idea and all but I just have an issue with posts like this. It's a
"leech" style post, isn't it? It's a "You give me something and I'll enjoy it"
type of post. Why should I or anyone else spend 1-5 minutes writing what we
like? You haven't given us anything in return.

I might have been interested if you had posted some of yours and I saw some
common interest. I might have been interested if there was some/any text other
than the headline. As it is, your post is just not inspiring thus I'm not
interested.

Sorry - there are just more and more "You give me what I ask just because I
asked" posts and it's my turn, I guess, to be "that guy".

~~~
johnsocs
Scott -

I'm sorry you feel this was a 'leech' post. The fact is I don't have any RSS
feeds and was actively seeking great feeds to subscribe to that meet the
interests of readers of HN. HN followers I assume have similar interests given
the content of the site, so I guess I figured it was a great place to 'leech'
some links.

Regards,

------
vrikhter
Entrepreneurship:

<http://cdixon.org/>

<http://derekandersen.me/>

<http://davidcummings.org/>

<http://viniciusvacanti.com/>

<http://www.steveblank.com/>

<http://37signals.com/svn>

Startup/Tech Marketing:

<http://www.responsys.com/blogs/nsm/>

<http://startup-marketing.com/>

<http://blog.kissmetrics.com/>

<http://unbounce.com/blog/>

Venture Capital:

<http://bhorowitz.com/>

<http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/>

<http://www.feld.com/wp/>

<http://www.avc.com/>

<http://vcinjerusalem.typepad.com/vcinjerusalem/>

<http://sixkidsandafulltimejob.blogspot.com/>

<http://redeye.firstround.com/>

<http://informationarbitrage.com/>

------
karlzt
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2543601>

Edit: BTW to answer your question, I don't subscribe to any rss feeds.

~~~
johnsocs
Thanks for the link, this is exactly what I was looking for.

